# Any joiner to advise



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just cut a doorway from hall into new extension(downstairs shower room/toilet).

The door ideally we would like to open into the extension rather than out into the hall. Measuring it though the door will be close to hitting the toilet as it opens in. So to save replanning the layout of sink loo etc I'm wondering if there is a way of hanging the door on the hall side when the door frame goes in rather than loo side. As the wall/cavity etc is quite thick this moves door back from opening into the extension by quite a bit. Googled it but can't find any pics etc.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a joiner but i've done some joinery work in the house.

It makes sense what you're saying (I think at least to me) but I can't see of a way that you would do it as there would be no framework for the door to stop on when it's closed unless you put a very thin strip of wood running round the framework but not sure how that woudl look(if my understanding is correct of what you're trying to do)

I don't know the layout of your toilet etc. could it be an option to hang it on the opposite side of the frame so it still opens inwards but opens from either the left or right side. This would only help I suppose if your toilet isn't directly in front of the door and sits off to one side.

We converted our loft and in the upstairs toilet which leads into the hall we ended up with the door opening into the hall due to the size of the toilet as it gave us more space. Take it you have your reasons for not wanting to do this but from my point of view it made no difference at all to us and it's been like that now for over 10 year. The only issue we had was we had to put a door closer on it for building regs but it's a small spring mounted one in the edge of the door so it's virtually unseen.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

How about a bi-fold door


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If you fit a door lining you can fit it whatever way you want and move the door lats to suit.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

wish wash said:


> If you fit a door lining you can fit it whatever way you want and move the door lats to suit.


You might have a point there. I was aware of fitting the lats/stops whatever they are, where I wanted but I was thinking that the hinge side would foul on the lining/frame if set back and rebated into the frame. Looking now it shouldn't do. I'll investigate with a mock up I think.


----------

